# Remote pacemaker checks



## acgtammy (Nov 29, 2010)

How often can you bill for remote ICD/pacemaker checks? 93295 or 93294

We have patients who transmit monthly.  Currently we are billing every 90 days but have been told that we can bill every month.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 29, 2010)

Every 90 days like the CPT guidelines state.

I've had some denied when they were just a day or 2 short of the 90 days. 

A programming device evaluation can be coded in addition to a remote evaluation within the same 90 day period.

It may very well be clinically appropriate to be performing remote interrogations more frequently than once every 90 days but they can only be reported once every 90 days. 

I'm not an expert on these but that is what I know. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

